# Freedom Arms revolver wanted



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

I am looking for a Freedom Arms 454 Casull. Anyone selling? 7 1/2 inch minimum barrell. Would consider other calibers.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Have you looked in? www.gunbroker.com*

I love my 454 Casull, please dont buy any of the double actions out there beacuse they are not as accurate and the Ruger Super Redhawk has case sticking problems. While I waited for my Freedom Arms Model 83 454 Casull with 6" barrel to be built I bought a 454 Casull 15" barrel for my Encore under $185.00, I sent it to SSK and had it shortened to 12" recrowned and installed 6 screw 3 ring T'SOB scope mount with a Weaver 2x28mm scope.


----------

